# Linuxhasser Wie Niveaulos



## marcoX (20. September 2004)

Also dass es doch tatsächlich Leute gibt die so einen  veröffendlichen
(bitte endschuldigt diesen Kraftausdruck), seht selbst:

*lalalalaaaa lala lala...*

Trauriger ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass es div. User gibt, die
auch noch in dieses Forum posten und so der Seite Stoff geben  

Marco


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. September 2004)

Wen kümmert es?
Ich meine, wer sich auf dieses Nivau herabläßt ist selbst schuld.
Nun, meinereiner legt sich nur mit Leuten an, die wesentlich mehr als ein minimales Verständnis für Betriebssysteme haben - sonst macht es ja keinen Spaß deren Argumente zu zerpflücken und gegen sie zu verwenden (wie auf der linuxhasser Website leider sehr einfach möglich ist ...)


----------



## marcoX (20. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *... Nun, meinereiner legt sich nur mit Leuten an, die wesentlich mehr als ein minimales Verständnis für Betriebssysteme haben - sonst macht es ja keinen Spaß deren Argumente zu zerpflücken und gegen sie zu verwenden (wie auf der linuxhasser Website leider sehr einfach möglich ist ...)
> *



Da hast natürlich recht!


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2004)

Was sind das denn für Argumente die die da bringen? Total lächerlich, wer sowas als Beweiß aufführt kann ja keine echten Argumente haben *löl*

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. September 2004)

Höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwelche Trolle die nur provozieren wollen..


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. September 2004)

Eben, man merkt doch, wie viele *nixer gleich darauf anspringen


----------



## Christoph (21. September 2004)

Ich versteh´s auch nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2004)

Naja....ob Linuxhasser niveauloser sind als Windowshasser oder IE-Hasser sei mal dahingestellt, mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, auf welchem OS der Webserver läuft

Ich hasse Hasser(ausser Hasser die Hasser hassen:suspekt: )


----------



## Christian Fein (21. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Naja....ob Linuxhasser niveauloser sind als Windowshasser oder IE-Hasser sei mal dahingestellt, mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, auf welchem OS der Webserver läuft
> 
> Ich hasse Hasser(ausser Hasser die Hasser hassen:suspekt: ) *




OS, Web Server and Hosting History for *lalalalaaaa*
*lala lala* was running Apache on Linux when last queried at 21-Sep-2004 05:18:05 GMT - refresh now 	FAQ
OS 	Server 	Last changed 	IP address 	Netblock Owner
Linux 	Apache 	22-Aug-2004 	*lala* 	 Hetzner Online AG
Linux 	Apache 	28-Jul-2004 	*lalalala* 	 C-Point

was erwartest du? 

[Johannes Roettger]Verzeihung fuers zensieren...[/Johannes Roettger]


----------



## JohannesR (21. September 2004)

Jetzt die Preisfrage: Was haben Linux-Ablehner mit Linux zu tun? Eigentlich garnichts, abgesehen von ihrer Einstellung, oder?
Solange ihr drauf anspringt, und diese Seite weiterverbreitet, lebt sie. Ist das der Sinn dieses Threads? Nein, oder? Also, weg mit der URI...


----------

